# Triquetral Fracture



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

Well I guess it eventually had to happen, but it took 50 years for me to break a bone. I was riding about a week and a half ago and fell while riding across a little stream crossing. Didn't think anything of it and continued to ride. Woke up the next day(Saturday) and went out for another ride. Sunday after church my wife noticed that my hand was swollen and in her words didn't look ride. She took me to the ER where they took an xray and told me I may or may not have a fracture and to follow up with an orthopedist. My surgeon looked at it Tuesday and said he didn't think anything was broken but sent me for a CT scan. The CT scan showed a triquetral fracture that was a little sliver totally dislodged. I am now in a cast for 4 weeks and annoyed that I can't ride. Has anyone else had a triquetral fracture and how was the recovery?
Thanks


----------



## cptjack (Jan 14, 2004)

I had one about 8 years ago that, of course, was not picked up on X-ray until the read came in a day later. Long story short: hurts like a ***** for about 3 months. Shouldn't have any lasting issues however...


----------



## aleeann (Oct 18, 2005)

I've broken this on my left wrist as well. Crashed riding on ice and put my hand to break the fall - crushed that little bone. Hurt like a MOFO! The doctor gave me a brace and no riding for a month on the road and definitely not on trails. Totally healed up. Listen to your doctor and check in with a follow up visit/x-ray. This happened 3 years ago and everything is back to normal - no pain.


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. Doctor said I will be in the cast for a month them we have to check that it healed. No riding until he sees me again. I just want to get back out riding. Glad to hear you guys healed up well and everything is back to normal.
Thanks


----------

